# Need A Project



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I need something to work on in my watchmaking classes - my teacher says wristwatches are too fiddly for a beginner like me, so I'm looking at pocket watches. I've found these two, both in need of a LOT of TLC, but could be interesting projects. I only want one though. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-old-Omega-si...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=014

The Waltham looks like it needs less work, and my teacher said the early Waltham movements are very nice.

But the Omega intrigues me...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess both of them will be ok. By the way, how much do you have to do with a watch? Just clean (wash&dry), pivot-polishing and oiling? Or more than that?

And what is about a nice old verge watch movement (see the movement-only auctions)?

Andreas


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

If its more than a cleaning job that you're after, I have an old Elgin lying around that may be of use as a project.

From the serial number (1442805) it appears to have been made around 1882. It has no glass, or second hand, and the spring on the balance is knackered. It's only redeeming feature would appear to be that the back of the watch is engraved with "GURNEY BROS CO 175".

It's probably ideal for a begginer to tinker with, it aint going to matter if you totally screw it up as I think it has very little value. Practice on this first and then work on your Omega or Hamilton. If you want it, its yours for the cost of the postage (alas from France :cry2: ).




























Cheers

Lee


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm, for now just taking one to pieces, cleaning it and putting it back together is probably as much as I can be trusted to achieve. 

It remains to be seen how good I'll be at this... I'll look at that movement now. Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

catflem said:


> If you want it, its yours for the cost of the postage (alas from France :cry2: ).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,

That's extremely kind of you! I think I'll take it! How much is postage from France? I can PayPal you the cash, if that's easiest.

Off Topic:

I can't PM at the moment because I don't have enough posts, but how long have you been living in France and how are you finding it? My wife and I are seriously considering heading that way... you can email me: gharveyatwork AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Hi Greg

E mail sent

Aplogies for spoiling your weekend 

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Greg,

e-mail me at julian dot latham @ ntlworld dot com. I have several Molnija 3602's that were bought for spares and can be sacrificed in a good cause.

Regards

Julian L


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> Greg,
> 
> e-mail me at julian dot latham @ ntlworld dot com. I have several Molnija 3602's that were bought for spares and can be sacrificed in a good cause.
> 
> ...


Thanks Julian! Emailed!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't get either watch in the end. Someone beat me to it on the Waltham and I smelled a rat with the Omega. I asked the seller for the serial on the movement - turns out there are no makers marks, serials or anything. Very suspicious, even for an early Omega. AFAIK, they were always diligent about numbering their movements, so seems it was probably a knackered Omega case and dial with a replacement standard (perhaps ETA) movement - and since any value was in the movement, as the dial at least was probably irrepairable, not worth anything.


----------

